# I hope this helps someone. :) PLEASE READ.



## Mary Something (May 3, 2014)

I was doing some research. It seems a lot of people withhold sex, either deliberately, or subconsciously.
Also, it seems passive/aggressive is a huge problem in marriages. 
This is my first post here. I'm hoping these links will help someone.
If you are going through this, show this to your spouse. They may not even realize they're doing it. 





http://divorcesupport.about.com/od/abusiverelationships/a/pa_sex.htm




http://divorcesupport.about.com/od/abusiverelationships/tp/Withholding-Sex.htm

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------

